# Im new



## Chris93SE (Jan 4, 2007)

hey guys whats up... nissan maxima crew!


i drive a White 1993 Nissan Maxima SE VE30DE 5Spd (VE5)

stumbled upon this forum... looks HUGE!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Chris93SE said:


> hey guys whats up... nissan maxima crew!
> 
> 
> i drive a White 1993 Nissan Maxima SE VE30DE 5Spd (VE5)
> ...


Eh, this is a small forum for third gens


----------



## Chris93SE (Jan 4, 2007)

i mean nissan in general not necessarily the maxima portion...

and BTW internetautomart its me xx-Marshall-xx from the org :fluffy:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Chris93SE said:


> i mean nissan in general not necessarily the maxima portion...
> 
> and BTW internetautomart its me xx-Marshall-xx from the org :fluffy:


Then you know, that this place is tiny by comparison.


----------

